# Bulb Combo



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to get your opinion on a bulb combo for my reef. Currently I am running a 6 bulb t5ho unit. The bulbs are the following from front to back.

1. ATI Blue Plus
2. ATI Aquablue Special
3. ATI Purple Plus
4. ATI Blue Plus
5. Generic 10000K
6. ATI Blue Plus

I was looking for more blue as well as more pop in the corals. I dont want it to be too much blue but just a little more and I am looking for the floresent pop of the corals.

I was thinking of switching to this combo.

1. ATI Blue Plus
2. ATI Aquablue Special
3. ATI Actinic
4. ATI Blue Plus
5. Generic 10000k
6. ATI Blue Plus

Any other suggestions would be appriciated.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Try switching out the generic 10k for the actinic bulb - that's pretty much my combo (I have 8 bulbs).


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

HAve tried every bulb combination. This is what i would do
1. kz super blue
2. Aquascience Duo
3. kz figi purple
4. Kz super blue
5. aquascience due
6. Kz super blue

The super blues are much nicer than the ATI equivalent and the figi purple will bring out differant colour. I will never use anothe actinic bulb the super blues will give you what you want and make the colours pop but with more par. The aquascience duo is just that. Brigth crisp more white than blue. I have a 4 bulb and run the super blues, figi purple and just put one aqua science duo. Makes the tank crisp with more of a blue tinge with the super blues. your preferance but the super blues have a much nicer colour that the ATI and almost or the same par as the ATI.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Try switching out the generic 10k for the actinic bulb - that's pretty much my combo (I have 8 bulbs).


So you would keep the purple plus and get rid of the 10k?

I was also thinking of getting changing the 10k to a aquablue special and changing the purple plus to actinic.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have

actinic blue
Fijji Pink
10K white
10k white
Fijji Pink
actinic blue

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

caker_chris said:


> So you would keep the purple plus and get rid of the 10k?


yup.

My combo is currently:

ATI Blue Plus
ATI Aquablue Special 
ATI Blue Plus
KZ Fiji Purple
ATI Blue Plus 
Sfiligoi Actinic
ATI Aquablue Special 
ATI Blue Plus

The middle four bulbs turn on first/go off last. When everything is on, it produces a 10 - 12K. When I change the bulbs (soon), I'll probably change the Actinic to either a blue plus or another blue bulb.

I've heard good things about the other KZ bulbs, but I won't be trying the yet since I have a box of the ATI bulbs to use still.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> yup.
> 
> My combo is currently:
> 
> ...


why are you getting rid of the actinic? won't that help in getting them to really pop?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just something I want to try. I had a blue UVL Actinic white in there before, which has a slight pinkish colour, and I found that actually looked better, but have been too lazy to change it out.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

a good blue bulb will make the corals pop. I have a geiseman pure actinic and replaced it with a kz super blue and honestly could not tell the differance. More par with the super blue. The KZ super blue is a nicer/softer looking bulb than the ATI blue plus and the Aquascience Duo I find does not wash out the colours like the ATI aqua blue special does. Just my 2 cents worth. I have tried all bulb combos but it is what you like best. I run two super blues first then the fiji purple and aquascience duo come on next in my four bulb set up. Really like this combo. The blue plus is more white and the super blue is more blue. Depends on what you like a more blue tank or a more white tank. I prefer a bit more of a blue tank


----------

